# There is a lot going on in this world today



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

I was sitting at work and pulled out my small Gideon new testament. With that is going on in the world today it's frightening to think what our children and grand children have to look forward to. I don't know why i never saw this but I read the first two pages in the book. This is the description of what the bible is. You know what as long as we have this I'm not so much worried. we are all worked up about whats going on today but read the last line, God has his plan and we will not be let down.

*The Bible contains the mind of God, the state of man, the way of salvation, the doom of sinners, and the happiness of believers. Its doctrines are holy, its precepts are binding, its histories are true, and its decisions are immutable. Read it to be wise, believe it to be safe, and practice it to be holy. It contains light to direct you, food to support you, and comfort to cheer you.*

*It is the travelers map, the pilgrim's staff, the pilot's compass, the soldier's sword, and the Christian's charter. Here paradise is restored, Heaven opened, and the gates of hell disclosed. *

*Christ is it's grand subject, our good the design, and the glory of God its end.*

*It should fill the memory, rule the heart, and guide the feet. Read it slowly, frequently, and prayerfully. It is a mind of wealth, a paradise of glory, and a river of pleasure. It is given you in life, will be opened at judgment. And be remembered forever. It involves the highest responsibility, will reward the greatest labor, and will condemn all who trifle with* *its sacred contents. *


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Well said. I have several versions of the Bible American, NIV, New Standard, etc., etc. I never read any one of them complete to the end. 

One day I had the money and ordered the entire Bible on CD. It was Max McLean's reading. Great voice. 66 CDs and 77 hours worth of listening. From Genesis to Revelation. That's how I read the bible 3 times...by listening. CF?


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Love the Lord your God with all your heart, with all your mind and with all your will and love your neighbor as your self. This is the greatest comandment. 
I 'm as guilty as anyone else in worrying about the the human condition and the state of affairs in our world. I forget that God is in control and all I have to do is be obedient and to love Him and serve Him and to love my neighbors. Help us Lord to put our trust into you. We pray for your peace in our hearts and our minds. In Jesus' name we pray.


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

I've been thinking about this very subject alot lately and it really, genuinely bothers me to think about my children's future. Reading this puts me at ease a little bit but truth be told, I'll still worry about it. Sometimes I think about it so much that I have a hard time focusing at work. I know that I should take comfort in His words, and I do, but I still worry that I won't be able to help out when it's needed. But I guess that's just part of being a parent!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice synopsis. Accurate and concise.
RT


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

Reel Time said:


> Very nice synopsis. Accurate and concise.
> RT


 Thats what I was thinking a very good way to explain to someone who does not now our Lord exactly what he has in his hand, and for me a reminding what i am holding.


----------

